# DCP-130C unter Linux installieren



## coolwater (8. Januar 2010)

hallo, ich habe linux mint und den oben genannten drucker .ich kann mit den aber leider nichts drucken.erkannt wird er, aber drucken geht nicht.
könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## dot (9. Januar 2010)

Wie ist der Drucker eingebunden? Cups? ...?


----------



## coolwater (9. Januar 2010)

was meinst du damit
vom linux wird er erkannt und wenn man auf drucken geht empfängt er auch daten aber dann druckt er halt nichts


----------



## dot (9. Januar 2010)

Erscheint die CUPS Seite wenn du http://localhost:631/ aufrufst?


----------



## coolwater (10. Januar 2010)

ich habe auf den link geklickt und die CUPS seite ist erschienen. ich kenne mich aber mit den ding absolut nicht aus, habe linux erst seit ca. einen monat.kann ich damit den drucker hinzufügen?


----------



## dot (10. Januar 2010)

So aehnlich wie BSC: Adding the Printer to the CUPS Printing System


----------

